# Federhärte Rocco TST



## Mat78 (19. November 2008)

Hallo,
kann jemanden mir helfen?
Habe eine switch sl 05 und habe ein Rocco TST (19 cm einbaulänge) gekauft um der Fox zu ersetzen. Die Frage: was fuer eine Federhärte?
Bin etwa 87 Kg (mit ausruestung)
Habe durch die Rechner angeschaut aber kommen immer andare Werte raus..hat jemanden vielleich das gleiche Fall als ich?
Danke mat


----------



## bestmove (21. November 2008)

... guck mal nach einer 500er Feder, die sollte für dich passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eldorado69 (21. November 2008)

500 ist Mmn zu weich. Ausser du fährst gerne 40 % Sag. Meiner ERfahrung nach mindestens 550 oder besser 600. 
lg


----------



## Mat78 (22. November 2008)

Danke fuers hilfe!
Hätte auch so 600 gedacht!Auf verschiedenen rechner ist immer so zwischen 550 und 650.
Werde mit 600 anschauen und dann werde ich sehen!
Ciao mat


----------



## neikless (22. November 2008)

klar geht ne 550 oder mehr 
ich fahre allerdings ne 450 im flatline ist schön soft, nicht schwammig
sag ist ca 30% und durschläge sehr sehr selten !
(ich, +- 80kg)

ist eben auch geschmacksfrage !?


----------



## Mat78 (23. November 2008)

Hi, Flatline hat aber eine andere geometrie..die neue swicht, also die 06 hat standart eine 550 mit der rocco tst. habe heute die 600 bestellt...mal schauen!
Danke an alle!
Ciao mat


----------



## Mat78 (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi zusammen,
nur in fall jemanden die Infos braucht: am Ende habe ich eine 650 lbs Feder eingebaut. Mit Rocco TST passt für mich sehr gut! Federweg wir genutzt, keine Durchschläge (OK bin locker gefahren!) und eine gute Federung auf kleine Hindernisse (Wurzeln ecc..)also bin ich zufrieden!

Ciao mat


----------



## Jeru (13. Dezember 2008)

servus,

stehe gerade vor der selben frage wie mat.

brauche für mein 07er switch eine andere feder. es wird auf jedenfall eine titanfeder von nukeproof. nur die frage ist welche federhärte ich nehmen soll. ich tendiere zwischen einer 600er u. einer 650er. fahre überwiegend bikepark und singletrail.

was meint ihr?

wiege auch ca. 87 kg (ohne kleidung) 

gut. jetzt sagt ihr bestimmt dass mat schon meine frage beantwortet hat aber er fährt ja ein 05er switch und ich ein 07er was wiederum ein kleiner unterschied ist.

thx


----------



## Mat78 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
Ja der neue swicht hat 18 cm Federweg und der Dämpfer mit 20 cm Einbaulänge; alte hatte 15 cm und der Dämpfer mit 19 cm.
Ich habe ein bisschen mit alle die Rechner rumprobiert und genommen was mehr aeufig rausgekommen ist.

Fall 1:
Fahrergewicht(kg) x 115 x Federweg(mm): Dämpferhub (in mm) : Dämpferhub (in mm) = Federrate.
Je nach Geschmack uns Einsatzzweck aufrunden (CC, 4C, Droppen) oder abrunden (DH, Komforttouren)

85 * 115 * 222 / 72 /72 = 418

http://www.toxoholics.de/calculator.html
http://www.tftunedshox.com/springcalc.htm)
http://www.kaufen.com/Preisvergleich/marzocchi+roco
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

Eigentlich bei mir war 600habe bei Bestellung ein 650 gekriegt und für mich ist gut. 

Ciao Mat


----------

